
Incentive Pay Considered Harmful - vezycash
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2000/04/03/incentive-pay-considered-harmful/
======
chrisbennet
Just a sincere, one on one atta-boy goes a long way.

Reward: All it takes is for your manager to come by your desk or stop you in
the hallway and softly tell you he (actually) noticed and appreciated the
effort you put in to help ship something.

This doesn’t mean you can pay people less but it will probably help with
employee retention.

